# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  from beautiful Seastar inn

## Big_frank

Just a brief note from the dining room at Seastar Inn.
Very impressive grounds. Everything is so green and lush.
Jamaica is stunningly beautiful today.
More later

----------


## Islander

Agreed for sure, Seastar Inn is a beautiful spot, so many different kinds of flowers and tree to check out, I love the evening gardenia (hope I got that right) by the gate, it smells so beautiful in the evening.

Peace,
Islander ~ Brynn

----------


## Bnewb

F&L...you snuck in!!! LOL!

----------


## VVHT

Big Frank, 

Did the recent renovations move your Bar Stool???
 :Cool: 

Enjoy,

VVHT (stuck in the frozen north)

----------


## abeachcomber

Hi Big frank, We havet been to Seastar yet I'm sure there have been other posts on here but do we have to make reservations for Saturday night supper? I think I will bring my better half and her friend (newbie to Negril) out for a night on the town on the 25th. Will we have time to watch the sun set at LTU first? Any info. would be appreciated. Thanks

----------


## Nancy Marie

Islander I was told it was called Night Jasmine.  A friend picked some and set it on the veranda overnight.  The next morning there was no smell at all.  Guess that's why it's called night or evening.

----------


## Big_frank

VVHT. New spot at a nice table.
Lisa; we're back!

----------


## Big_frank

Call  Seastar for a pickup on Saturday and  reserve then or earlier if you like

----------


## Kimbobwee

Big Frank.......Enjoy!!!!

----------


## irie always

soon be there  :Smile:

----------


## M&G Montreal

> soon be there


Yah mon!   Almost down to the single digit fidget!  

Big Frank, while the grounds are indeed gorgeous it's the people and staff who are truly stunning!  Take a minute and get to know them.  They're awesome!  Randy and Alvin are the best bartenders on the planet and the wait staff are phenomenal!  Trust me!

Soon come, Irie Always.  We soon be back!

----------


## booger

> Yah mon!   Almost down to the single digit fidget!  
> 
> Big Frank, while the grounds are indeed gorgeous it's the people and staff who are truly stunning!  Take a minute and get to know them.  They're awesome!  Randy and Alvin are the best bartenders on the planet and the wait staff are phenomenal!  Trust me!
> 
> Soon come, Irie Always.  We soon be back!


Leadership is paramount to success. Big ups to Chris and Francine....... They set the tone and the great staff reciprocates the vibe. Funny thing is I am fortunate to stay pretty much anywhere and when I asked my wife if Seastar was suitable for our 20th anniversary she smiled big, so I knew it was time to cancel my secret reservation at Catcha for the big day, and we LOVE us some Catcha.

----------


## M&G Montreal

> Leadership is paramount to success. Big ups to Chris and Francine....... They set the tone and the great staff reciprocates the vibe. Funny thing is I am fortunate to stay pretty much anywhere and when I asked my wife if Seastar was suitable for our 20th anniversary she smiled big, so I knew it was time to cancel my secret reservation at Catcha for the big day, and we LOVE us some Catcha.


What is their motto?  You arrive as a guest and leave as family.  "  Booger - Stay at the SS.  She will love it!  Do a dinner at Catcha at some point  ...AWESOME! At any time.  But SS ROX for special times.  I should know.  We got married there!

----------


## booger

We have stayed at both numerous times and I look forward to this next reach. Happy wife is happy life....

----------


## Big_frank

I think this is our 9th Seastar  stay. Doesn't get any better than this.
Very little turnover in staff because Chris and Francine treat everyone so well.
People on Seastar lane all very friendly and nice.

----------


## Jaherring

You canceled Catcha for seastar????? Please say it aint so???

----------


## booger

> You canceled Catcha for seastar????? Please say it aint so???


yea sir. Less than a third of the price and Chris does not charge $10 a shot. Love Catcha, however the 20% increase for a room that hit this week has me looking elsewhere. I have stayed there 7 times and do not see them in my future. Sad as I love the place.....

----------


## Jaherring

You can't find that view at Catcha anywhere else. It is priceless.

----------


## Homebrewer

> You can't find that view at Catcha anywhere else. *It is priceless*.


apparently priceless plus 20%  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michele Beisser

I'll be there on the 2nd of FEB!!!!!!! wooo hooooo can't wait

----------


## booger

> You can't find that view at Catcha anywhere else. It is priceless.



I can still visit.....

----------


## Michele Beisser

and you'll have more money in your pocket Booger!!
SeaStar is more than adequate!!!!! Anyone stay in the new rooms yet? I just booked one of them.....so0000 can Not WAIT!!!!!!!!! 16 DAYS!!!!

----------


## Big_frank

I'm on the verranda at Room 8 and the Seastar grounds are spectacular!
Evan was just by with his broom, to 'nice up' the sidewalks.
No better deal for the west end and great people.

----------


## captaind

> You can't find that view at Catcha anywhere else. It is priceless.


The only view I truly love is from Zion Hill (my Jamaican home)

But at night when I want to wind down after working on the house, have a drink, be with my Negril family and lay my head down at a safe, secure and totally trustworthy place there is no other than Seastar

----------


## Big_frank

true dat

----------


## Coco

I with you Jaherring. To each his own :-)!

----------


## gerryg123

> I'm on the verranda at Room 8 and the Seastar grounds are spectacular!
> Evan was just by with his broom, to 'nice up' the sidewalks.


Evan is the one-armed gardener, right?

----------


## gerryg123

> Anyone stay in the new rooms yet?


The new rooms are spectacular.

----------


## irie always

Big Frank - Room 8 is our room too - take good care of it - we arrive Feb 1st  :Smile:

----------


## Big_frank

Will do

----------


## Fred Stripe

I stayed at both and to say Seastar is better than Catcha ??????? Not even close......I would rather stay at Catcha and visit Seastar.

----------

